
Show HN: LaunchNotice is the best way to broadcast a startup/side project launch - tmastro
http://signup.launchnotice.com
======
tmastro
Co-Founder here!

As developers, we launch our side projects on a variety of different
platforms, including here on Hacker News, Product Hunt, Reddit and Indie
Hackers, to name a few.

We've created LaunchNotice to help developers get more users to their startup
and side project launches, no matter where you decide to launch. Launch Notice
is a daily newsletter featuring interesting startups and side projects
launching around the web.

Check it out, and let us know if you want your launch featured by emailing us
at launchnoticehq@gmail.com or on Twitter @LaunchNotice.

~~~
ai_ia
_is the best way_. You might want to change this line till you get some
traction. :)

~~~
tmastro
You are right, but "could one day be the best way" didn't have the same ring
to it :)

